# You are my sunshine...



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My only sunshine. 
You make me happy 
When skies are grey. 
You'll never know, dear, 
How much I love you. 
Please don't take my sunshine away 

Just last night, love, 
As I lay sleeping 
I dreamed I held you and you were fine. 
When I awoke, love, 
I was mistaken 
And I hung my head and cried. 

You are my sunshine, 
My only sunshine. 
You make me happy 
When skys are grey. 
You'll never know, dear, 
How much I love you. 
Please don't take my sunshine away. 
Now they take my sunshine away. 

I love you, Celaeno. You were the one who'd put your little gecko finger on my heart. My sweet little albino girl who I could wear as a brooch you were that placid.

I'm sorry the vets and I couldn't do more.

Rest in peace, Celaeno. You were my favourite.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im so sorry. 
RIP Celaeno.
I hope you find a new sunshine soon, theres plenty out there that need your love.


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

RIP Celaeno, so sorry for your loss
sunshine will come your way again one day x


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I'm so sorry to hear this *

*R.I.P Little One*


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

too bad, R.I.P. these things happen, it's not a perfect world...


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

thats so sad


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Can't believe I found this so late. RIP Lano babe, you were one in a million and the sole reason I have geckos now. *hugs*


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

lovely song,brought tears to my eyes with her little gecko hand on your heart,not so good at 9 in the morning when im trying to put my face on for work
RIP litte leo,enjoy the big waxie bowl in the sky


----------

